# Ditched iPhone 4S



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

So it was time to upgrade my phone iPhone 4S, which as worked well for me from the day it first came out.
I decided NOT to go with apple again. I got (hasn't come in yet) the new NEXUS 6P. 
The price was right $0. After reading all specs it and what I do with it I found that it was worth going this way instead of getting the 6. The 6s wasn't an option...can't justify the price for the upgrade.
I was looking at all the apps I use on my 4S and they're all available on the 6P.
I am an apple guy, so this switch has surprised a lot of my friends, even my kid asked why....LOL.
A buddy of mine has the older NEXUS by motorola, and I was playing around with it and I liked what I saw.
Anyway now the wait to see how this works.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

*Good luck!*

I know a few people how have gone from iPhones to Androids. So far, most of them have switched back for their next phone (one lasted two weeks). Good luck!


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I just went from 4S to 6's for 3 phones. Shocked (shouldn't have been) that the incompatibility with my iTunes on Snow leopard. I don't like the dimensions of the 6, but it is in all a better phone. I just can't put my music on it until I install a later OS somewhere.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm generally quite happy with my Moto-G (1st gen; wife has 2nd gen with SD slot and a much better camera). All the apps we need are available, though there are some iOS-only ones I'd *like* to have (operative word *like* which does not override my very empty wallet).

The only challenge we have as a Mac household is with the manual management of photos. Using Android File Transfer we can move media off the Motos, but having been a looooongtime user of iPhoto (now Photos), we've ended up with dozens of folders of photos and files dumped into the /Pictures/ folder. A real mess.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

as for Photos, I don't use my phone for that, I call it the tourist camera.
I carry my DSL everywhere.
but as for apps, I did check out all the 4 I use LOL, and sure enough they're on the google play store, and for free...where I had to pay for two of them on my iPhone.
I really don't see any issue. as soon as you plug the phone into the mac, it shows up on the desktop like a drive, drag and drop files that way, I think that's easier than going through photo or iTunes. 
Like I said, i'm so used to my iPhone I'll see how this goes.
I'll still use my iPhone as an iPod, since I have the bose and it docks nicely. and if the nexus is ****, at least I can go back to my trusty 4S.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I wouldn't switch away from iPhone myself, but I know the feeling of being stung with the iPhone price premium. Even on contract, I consider the iPhone [the model that I would require] VERY expensive. (At least the 6/6S.)


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

With two Macs and an iPad, we’re using Android phones (Sony Xperia U and J). They do everything we want, which is mostly talking and texting. Our phone calendars are linked through Google Calendar and synchronized automatically with our Mac and iPad calendars. We couldn’t justify the extra cost for iPhones since we don’t store music on our phones and we rarely take pictures with them (I’m an avid photographer — with a full-featured camera). Also, our friends with iPhones complain about their batteries, many of them carrying their chargers around. There’s nothing compelling about an iPhone, for us.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting as I'm finishing up my first year with a Nexus 5 after having an iPhone for several years (retirement, the school board retrieved my phone, had to get my own). Can't say I've missed the iPhone. Simple tasks on the Android, calls, texts, browsing, no games, no need. My daughter-in-law just gave me her old iPhone 5 because she got a new one with the contract. but I'm not sure I need to switch. I'd have to cough up a year's worth of Android costs because I have a year before it's "paid" off. Probably won't switch.

-M.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I switched to a Note 5 this time around - wanted to see what else there was in the world. Nothing wrong with it, but I suspect I'll be back on iPhone next upgrade cycle.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

We are switching 3 phones to 6s over the break. Mine is 3GS, daughter 5 and wife is coming to apple from android. I am backing up my system and daughter's (both SLeopard) because of the incompatibility with iTunes. Pain but we also are moving on and looking forward to a new toy after 5 years travelling with my 3GS.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok I now have had this phone for few days, and I have to say that getting used to the video and music aspect is NOT the same as the iPhone, but other than that the intergration between all my personal info works great. Importing contacts was easy, my notes and calender items was easy as well.
and how well google now works is very comparable to SIRI, some questions are even faster and better answers.
I also found that some of the apps I had on the iphone work better on this android, like FLIPP, there are features that I didn't have on the iphone.
so far it gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

monokitty said:


> I wouldn't switch away from iPhone myself, but I know the feeling of being stung with the iPhone price premium. Even on contract, I consider the iPhone [the model that I would require] VERY expensive. (At least the 6/6S.)


The $ they're asking for even a 5s is out of this world. And they're STILL moving. In fact, when the 6 was 1st introduced, the 5s started to fly off the shelf (in US), with some deep discounts being introduced, only bolstering 's mobile share. The same didn't happen when the 6s was introduced sadly, and the discounts of 5s units are still far and few between - as usual in Canada. 

H!


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

The interesting thing is that the Android phone has apparently become the low end answer in the market place. They've been able to take control of that end of the consumer spectrum, and spin it in their own way as market share. But when it comes to anything high end, the iPhone seemingly has control. It's interesting. I was listening to a dev podcast when one of the hosts said that ,, whilst on vacation stopped @ a corner store of some sort - and saw a basket of Android phones. Make and model escaped him, but it was the idea that they had now become the de facto low end device. 
Another point of discussion has always been the fragmentation in the Android ecosphere. Here by brand 









here by screen size:









Android has made some efforts to unify and streamline these stats, but It's still a tough one. Internally, there's a fear that as the Android low end device users become power users, they move to iOS. 

There are a few things about Android OS I like. esp for testing, and there's really nothing wrong w/ it if you're looking for the basics. 
I'd like to know what their enterprise penetration is like. Been looking @ some  stats, and it's been pretty interesting what the enterprise outlook has turned into.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

HenriHelvetica said:


> The $ they're asking for even a 5s is out of this world. And they're STILL moving. In fact, when the 6 was 1st introduced, the 5s started to fly off the shelf (in US), with some deep discounts being introduced, only bolstering 's mobile share. The same didn't happen when the 6s was introduced sadly, and the discounts of 5s units are still far and few between - as usual in Canada.
> 
> H!


I wonder how much of that has to do with the 5s being a decent form factor? I loved that I could slip it comfortably in my front pockets. I have to be mindful of how I walk with a note 5 lest I wind up with a bent phone.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

HenriHelvetica said:


> The interesting thing is that the Android phone has apparently become the low end answer in the market place. They've been able to take control of that end of the consumer spectrum, and spin it in their own way as market share. But when it comes to anything high end, the iPhone seemingly has control. It's interesting. I was listening to a dev podcast when one of the hosts said that ,, whilst on vacation stopped @ a corner store of some sort - and saw a basket of Android phones. Make and model escaped him, but it was the idea that they had now become the de facto low end device.
> Another point of discussion has always been the fragmentation in the Android ecosphere.


The android market is fighting a war on two fronts; against themselves and against Apple. They want to topple Apple with competing high end devices, but at the same time they compete amongst themselves and lower their profit margins to tiny amounts. 

I've found the end result is corners being cut, with few notable exceptions.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

polywog said:


> I wonder how much of that has to do with the 5s being a decent form factor? I loved that I could slip it comfortably in my front pockets. I have to be mindful of how I walk with a note 5 lest I wind up with a bent phone.


I think much of it was that the 5s was still a powerful device, a pretty big jump from the 5, and that it was being advertised @ $99.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

polywog said:


> The android market is fighting a war on two fronts; against themselves and against Apple. They want to topple Apple with competing high end devices, but at the same time they compete amongst themselves and lower their profit margins to tiny amounts.
> 
> I've found the end result is corners being cut, with few notable exceptions.


I went looking for this article I read about Samsung, and how the mobile division was bleeding money. Not making any $ from the low end market - which they were flooding, gleefully for market share, but sadly @ no profit - and that no one was buying their high end units, b/c past a price point, that customer belonged to . Added that they don't own their OS and are at the mercy of Google. Very fascinating.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

polywog said:


> The android market is fighting a war on two fronts; against themselves and against Apple. They want to topple Apple with competing high end devices, but at the same time they compete amongst themselves and lower their profit margins to tiny amounts.
> 
> I've found the end result is corners being cut, with few notable exceptions.


The Android market is repeating what happened in the Windows PC market, in that sense. It's chasing after short-term gains at the low end without devoting attention to what succeeds at the high end. Samsung did have both ends covered for a while, but it lost the plot around the GS5 era and didn't do much to recapture people with the S6.

Apple is 'safe' in the high end because its software is truly unique (there are many Android variants, but only one iOS) and it has a laser focus on high-end phones -- you associate the brand with quality where LG, Samsung and their ilk are all over the map.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I made the switch over a year ago from an iPhone 5s to a OnePlus One. It is great to have a phone way more powerful than an iPhone for the fraction of the price.

As for photos, I've always managed them manually, and Google photos is a plus. And my entire music library got on Google Play for free, so no more messing with sync.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My son moved on from his iPhone 4 to a Samsung S5 and now a LG G3. He said he'd never go back to the iPhone. Battery life was one issue. I can't imagine leaving my iPhone 6. I like sticking with Apple although it is pricey for sure. My son's S5 camera was to die for. Not sure why Apple doesn't keep up with the rest.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

csonni said:


> My son moved on from his iPhone 4 to a Samsung S5 and now a LG G3. He said he'd never go back to the iPhone. Battery life was one issue. I can't imagine leaving my iPhone 6. I like sticking with Apple although it is pricey for sure. My son's S5 camera was to die for. Not sure why Apple doesn't keep up with the rest.


I believe the reason they don't keep up is because they DON"T have to....don't get me wrong I love apple products but the drug has begone to wear out. They have over priced hardware, for everything they have.

I was just reading in Redmond Pie about a cheaper iWatch band, apple charges $450 for the metal band and this company has produced one that is identical for $49, cmon!
Apples phones have no better hardware than any other maker, some would say they're worse, i.e. camera and storage, what is 16GB now a days? Really the iPhone 6 starts at 16 then we have 64 and 128 at a significant price increase compared to other mobile phones out there. But because of the IOS (granted is top notch) is one reason most don't switch.

This Apple Watch Link Bracelet Clone Band Costs $65 Compared To Apple's $449 [Review] | Redmond Pie

The only thing i'm missing from my switch is iMessage, I cannot communicate with my daughters iPod now. Everything else has been integrated beautifully, much to my surprise.
I also like the fact that I can load music and pictures without having to go through iTunes. I have more control.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Not sure what you guys are going about them not keeping up. Every time a new iPhone is released, many professional photographers review the camera thoroughly and they almost always agree it's one of the best cameras on a smartphone every year.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

jhuynh said:


> Not sure what you guys are going about them not keeping up. Every time a new iPhone is released, many professional photographers review the camera thoroughly and they almost always agree it's one of the best cameras on a smartphone every year.


yes they keep up but they're not on top, what I mean is for example the new iPhone 6s that camera is great but before that phone came out there were better camera phones out there. Its like apple deliberately holds back. My oldest kid, I got her in august an iPhone 6, that camera pales to the 6s and to my Nexus 6P, which was out at the same time as the iPhone 6.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

bmovie said:


> yes they keep up but they're not on top, what I mean is for example the new iPhone 6s that camera is great but before that phone came out there were better camera phones out there. Its like apple deliberately holds back. My oldest kid, I got her in august an iPhone 6, that camera pales to the 6s and to my Nexus 6P, which was out at the same time as the iPhone 6.


Not sure if you're trolling or not... so a phone released last year has a worse camera than two phones released this fall? That doesn't surprise me in the least. The 6P didn't start shipping until the end of October.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

csonni said:


> My son moved on from his iPhone 4 to a Samsung S5 and now a LG G3. He said he'd never go back to the iPhone.


I've never owned an iPhone, but I have a few years now with my Moto-G (v1) and my wife's Moto-G (v2), both running Lollipop (Android 5).

We've been visiting the folks these past few weeks, and my sister has been here. She has a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3/Lite and a Galaxy Note S5 (I think that's the designation). 

I didn't realize just how spoiled I've been using a 99% "pure" version of Android on my Moto. The Samsung implementation feels burdened with add-ons and such. There's something called "S Boost" that comes up *constantly* to "clean up" the RAM and make it feel "snappier". I swear it's the app she uses more than email / messaging / even Facebook! 

If it was my device, I'd have been looking for a way to root it and strip it down to the essentials pretty damn quick....


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> I've never owned an iPhone, but I have a few years now with my Moto-G (v1) and my wife's Moto-G (v2), both running Lollipop (Android 5).
> 
> We've been visiting the folks these past few weeks, and my sister has been here. She has a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3/Lite and a Galaxy Note S5 (I think that's the designation).
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said better....thats why I got the NEXUS its pure android. I looked at Samsung but because of what you said I would rather stick with my 4S.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

bmovie said:


> I was just reading in Redmond Pie about a cheaper iWatch band, apple charges $450 for the metal band and this company has produced one that is identical for $49, cmon!
> 
> This Apple Watch Link Bracelet Clone Band Costs $65 Compared To Apple's $449 [Review] | Redmond Pie


To be fair, that clone (and others like it), don't have the same functionality as the original (the cool little button-released links)... not that it justifies the $450US/$600CDN price tag on the real one. Apple has grossly overpriced their accessories for years, and the accessories for the Apple Watch have far surpassed ridiculous.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

kloan said:


> To be fair, that clone (and others like it), don't have the same functionality as the original (the cool little button-released links)... not that it justifies the $450US/$600CDN price tag on the real one. Apple has grossly overpriced their accessories for years, and the accessories for the Apple Watch have far surpassed ridiculous.


yes you're right the apple has over priced their accessories and products. Thus my decision to get this android phone when it was time to upgrade. At first I was worried that I would miss the iphone but now after having it for a week, and syncing all my personal stuff onto it, I can honestly say I don't miss my iphone. 
I can't anymore justify the price of the iphone for what I get. I'm already getting picked clean with hydro, water bill, and all the other things I have to dish out.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Feeling a bit comforted reading these posts, now into my 2nd year with a Nexus 5 after years with the iPhone. I'm not a fancy-pants user, just some browsing, some music, calls, texts, no games/apps, not tons of photos. I'm not bothered by missing iMessage as I can use it on my Air if need be. I should look into syncing my iTunes library with Google Play. I've fiddled around with Play the past 2 days, didn't realize the possibilities there with music options and 'radio' similar to a Spotify, etc.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

mgmitchell said:


> Feeling a bit comforted reading these posts, now into my 2nd year with a Nexus 5 after years with the iPhone. I'm not a fancy-pants user, just some browsing, some music, calls, texts, no games/apps, not tons of photos. I'm not bothered by missing iMessage as I can use it on my Air if need be. I should look into syncing my iTunes library with Google Play. I've fiddled around with Play the past 2 days, didn't realize the possibilities there with music options and 'radio' similar to a Spotify, etc.


I am a "Fancy-Pants" user, only two weeks into this and I realized my anxiety was for nothing. Oh sure a little work went into moving things over to the android but it got moved so i'm not missing anything I had on the iPhone. 

Glad this thread has giving you some comfort, and as for iTunes there is an app that syncs with iTunes its called, Rocket Play, FREE on the Google Play store just grab that and folow the tutorial and you're good to go. Looks and works just like iTunes.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

mother EFERS

if this is true, more hardware will have to change to listen to the music on this device, 

New Report Reaffirms Exclusion Of Headphone Jack On iPhone 7, Will Rely On Bluetooth / Lightning EarPods | Redmond Pie


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

bmovie said:


> mother EFERS
> 
> if this is true, more hardware will have to change to listen to the music on this device,
> 
> New Report Reaffirms Exclusion Of Headphone Jack On iPhone 7, Will Rely On Bluetooth / Lightning EarPods | Redmond Pie



Quite amazing isn't it??

I almost choked when a friend sent me the similar info. But no worry as we won't be buying one… 

The iPhone 7 might not come with a standard headphone jack - Quartz


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

People still use wired headsets?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

HowEver said:


> People still use wired headsets?


I'm one of them....its one less thing I have charge. 

I just hope that you can still connect from the lightning port to lets say a bose audio system to listen to your music...I still have my bose that docked my 4S, my wife got the iphone 6 but she doesnt' use the bose, if I got the same I would have been forced to buy that adapter to listen.

Ok I know I have the android now, but now my 4S is an all audio device....for streaming and music that I have on it, works like a charm and I have more room on it now that I dumped all the apps and pictures that I dont' need, since its not my phone anymore.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

HowEver said:


> People still use wired headsets?


Yes 

Bought a good pair of skull candy ear buds a couple of years ago, and they are the best ear buds/phones I think I have ever used. Being in my mid 30's and part of the generation that has had ear buds in my ears pretty much daily since my first Walkman in the early 90's my ears have seen lots of headphones. When I have something I like I have no interest in moving away from it. Sadly so much so I have a second identical back up pair sitting in my closet for the event these break (sitting beside my backup Chuck Taylors in their box as well). When you find em on a great sale always good to have a backup 

BReligion


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

bmovie said:


> mother EFERS
> 
> if this is true, more hardware will have to change to listen to the music on this device,
> 
> New Report Reaffirms Exclusion Of Headphone Jack On iPhone 7, Will Rely On Bluetooth / Lightning EarPods | Redmond Pie


This is sounding like the other gossip of the 7 being more "waterproof" and "dustproof" I have been hearing coming to fruition.

BReligion


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

bmovie said:


> mother EFERS
> 
> if this is true, more hardware will have to change to listen to the music on this device,
> 
> New Report Reaffirms Exclusion Of Headphone Jack On iPhone 7, Will Rely On Bluetooth / Lightning EarPods | Redmond Pie





pm-r said:


> Quite amazing isn't it??
> 
> I almost choked when a friend sent me the similar info. But no worry as we won't be buying one…
> 
> The iPhone 7 might not come with a standard headphone jack - Quartz





BReligion said:


> This is sounding like the other gossip of the 7 being more "waterproof" and "dustproof" I have been hearing coming to fruition.
> 
> BReligion


As I understand it, the only thing preventing the iPhones from being thinner is the headphone jack. 

The size of the headphone jack was also the reason for the rise in popularity of the minijack in the first place when Sony first started to sell Walkmans. Prior to that we were very comfortable using the then standard 6.35 mm jacks like I had on my first pair of Koss headphones. 

It's surprising really that the minijack has more or less been the standard since 1979. That's a long time not to have been replaced already. 

I have no issue with Apple changing a jack. Either Bose will release a new cord for my existing headphones, or I'll consider going to Bluetooth headphones, or I'll get an adapter, or I'll just wait to replace the iPhone 6s that I just got. 

I swear that some of you take announcements like this like the sky is falling. It's not a big deal.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too have a 6S and can hold on for a few years if need be, but to be honest, I can't recall the last time I used the jack on any of my iPhones in years. Everything I do now goes via Bluetooth to remote speakers, especially in our motor home where the volume on the stock radio is useless over the road noise from the V-10 two feet below the radio.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I get what all of you are saying....but like BReligion said, I had a good pair of headphones that I love, they got chewed up (dog) my fault for leaving them on coffee table, so I went out to get another pair.
how much thinner do you want this phone to get? 2, 3 mm less really is it going to make that big a deal? I just find if the rumours are correct (I also heard it on 640 this morning) that Apple just makes a change so all SHEEPLE will have to buy their latest and great thing. 
More money in their pockets.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

"_how much thinner do you want this phone to get?…_"

I dare say the Jony Ive isn't going to give up until he can get the iPhone and possibly some of the other iDevices down to being close to the thickness/thinness of one of todays credit cards.

Then with the release of the I believe, iPhone 23, iPhone 32 and iPhone 56 models, (the small, medium and large models), the price will include surgery to have a pocket surgically created to hold them and be charged by body static and heat.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

pm-r said:


> "_how much thinner do you want this phone to get?…_"
> 
> I dare say the Jony Ive isn't going to give up until he can get the iPhone and possibly some of the other iDevices down to being close to the thickness/thinness of one of todays credit cards.
> 
> Then with the release of the I believe, iPhone 23, iPhone 32 and iPhone 56 models, (the small, medium and large models), the price will include surgery to have a pocket surgically created to hold them and be charged by body static and heat.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I believe you will correct one day!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I get what all of you are saying....but like BReligion said, I had a good pair of headphones that I love, they got chewed up (dog) my fault for leaving them on coffee table, so I went out to get another pair.
> how much thinner do you want this phone to get? 2, 3 mm less really is it going to make that big a deal? I just find if the rumours are correct (I also heard it on 640 this morning) that Apple just makes a change so all SHEEPLE will have to buy their latest and great thing.
> More money in their pockets.


We're talking about a piece of technology that has been in place for over thirty years. You don't think that it might be time for a change. 

And I don't have a problem with reducing the number of jacks/ports/etc.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Yes it might be that old but what can you say that we have now that can last as long and stll perform it's purpose perfectly as the day it came out?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

bmovie said:


> Yes it might be that old but what can you say that we have now that can last as long and stll perform it's purpose perfectly as the day it came out?


But why do we still need a jack that has only one function?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Oakbridge said:


> But why do we still need a jack that has only one function?



It should be interesting, as I understand the new connection/setup, will also only have one function at a time so that those using wired earphones will have to wait without while the iPhone charges via the only slim connection port.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

pm-r said:


> It should be interesting, as I understand the new connection/setup, will also only have one function at a time so that those using wired earphones will have to wait without while the iPhone charges via the only slim connection port.


I guess people will just argue to go to a bluetooth device while that charges....what if my bluetooth device runs out of battery


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

pm-r said:


> It should be interesting, as I understand the new connection/setup, will also only have one function at a time so that those using wired earphones will have to wait without while the iPhone charges via the only slim connection port.


Provided the new device doesn't have wireless charging. Although that only helps if one has a wireless charger on hand.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> But why do we still need a jack that has only one function?


Technically (and not to be a sh1t) that jack is quite different then it was 30 years ago when it was single function, Audio Out.. Form factor is similar, but now it does audio in, audio/video out (can't say 100% if it still works on iPhone, but that's how my iPod 5G does A/V out).

If and when it does come (and it will) everyone will just embrace the change, whine and moan about it but eventually suck it up and move on.. I guess in one way I have already started. A while ago on another thread someone talked up a mini Bluetooth receiver to 3.5mm for that I installed in my car's AUX jack and I haven't looked back. My retractable 3.5mm to 3.5mm I used to hook my Phone is just collecting dust now 

BReligion


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

BReligion said:


> Technically (and not to be a sh1t) that jack is quite different then it was 30 years ago when it was single function, Audio Out.. Form factor is similar, but now it does audio in, audio/video out (can't say 100% if it still works on iPhone, but that's how my iPod 5G does A/V out).
> 
> If and when it does come (and it will) everyone will just embrace the change, whine and moan about it but eventually suck it up and move on.. I guess in one way I have already started. A while ago on another thread someone talked up a mini Bluetooth receiver to 3.5mm for that I installed in my car's AUX jack and I haven't looked back. My retractable 3.5mm to 3.5mm I used to hook my Phone is just collecting dust now
> 
> BReligion


And all of those functions are available through the other jack, which makes the headphone jack redundant. Also all of those functions (except audio in) are available through airplay, eliminating the need for any jack.

Few of us will run out and buy the new device when it is released (which is still 8-9 months away). I just got a new iPhone 6s so it will most likely be two years before this becomes an issue for me. Most people will be similar, very few will feel the impact immediately. 

The 30-pin to lightening connector was a bigger shift for many people, as there were more devices that used that connector. However we seem to have adapted well to that. With my iPhone 6s, my old iPhone 5s went to my other half, replacing her 4 which was the last device in the house to use the old connector. Three years after the introduction of the lightening. It was a bit of a pain having two types of cables, but it was not an 'end of the world' scenario. 

People need to stop the Chicken Little reaction.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

pm-r said:


> It should be interesting, as I understand the new connection/setup, will also only have one function at a time so that those using wired earphones will have to wait without while the iPhone charges via the only slim connection port.


I'm sure we'll see something similar to the USB-C adapters that allow you to plug in both power and USB devices at the same time.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> The 30-pin to lightening connector was a bigger shift for many people, as there were more devices that used that connector. However we seem to have adapted well to that. With my iPhone 6s, my old iPhone 5s went to my other half, replacing her 4 which was the last device in the house to use the old connector. Three years after the introduction of the lightening. It was a bit of a pain having two types of cables, but it was not an 'end of the world' scenario.
> 
> People need to stop the Chicken Little reaction.


yes you're correct I can see what you're saying, I find that its way too fast
the changes keep coming almost every year (at least if feel like that) and too many devices/cables/adapters etc. to buy just to accommodate the change.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

bmovie said:


> yes you're correct I can see what you're saying, I find that its way too fast
> the changes keep coming almost every year (at least if feel like that) and too many devices/cables/adapters etc. to buy just to accommodate the change.


Apple has had 4 types of connections in the 15 years since the original iPod was released:

- Firewire connector for the original iPod
- 30-pin connector which was used from the iPod 3rd Generation (2003) up to and including the iPhone 4s
- Lightning connector which was first introduced in the iPhone 5
- headphone jack which goes back to the original iPod and is in use today and although it has been modified slightly (added remote control through some headphones, microphone, etc.) the compatibility remains the same

That's not a lot of changes!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the posts to this thread. My 4s is in desperate need of replacing and after the last few years, I'm no longer as firmly in Apple's court as I once was. 

I've played on a few friends' android devices and have never really felt that connected with them. Going to hit up some stores to try and spend a bit more time with android to see if it's something I'd be happy with. 

6s users - is the "3d touch" something that makes a huge difference to you?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

talonracer said:


> 6s users - is the "3d touch" something that makes a huge difference to you?


It's growing on me. One of those things that at first you forget to use so you do things the old fashioned way. But I think slowly I am beginning to use it more.

However right from the beginning it wasn't a make or break feature for me to have. I was more concerned with keeping my phone current (this replaced a 5s that has gone to my other half). And the larger capacity.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

talonracer, I would give an Android phone another shot. My biggest fear was if everything worked well together and sure enough it does. My calendar syncs, One note works great (iMac to android) all my contacts ported fine, there is a great email client that works great. I have better control on how to add items, mp3's, photos, documents without having to go through iTunes. 
The only thing is if you're a big FaceTime and iMessage user then you better think twice, that is the only thing that I can find is really not available on an android.
OH and don't forget $$$$$, the cost is significantly less, I got the Nexus 6P (32GB) for $0 (rogers) where the 64GB iPhone6s (they DONT" have 32, and 16 is not big enough) would have been $500+. I can't justify that kind of cash for a phone. So for me price point was a big switching feature.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Android accounts for 97 percent of all mobile malware- The Inquirer


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Did I mention before Google Play music let's you store 50k songs for free?

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

IllusionX said:


> Did I mention before Google Play music let's you store 50k songs for free?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


using that feature now.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Just saw this...

Petition To Keep The 3.5mm Headphone Jack In iPhone 7 Gains Over 200,000 Signatures | Redmond Pie


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Being a stage manager and general theatre professional, I'd surely deplore iDevices of any kind to lose their 3.5 mm TRS mini jack.
We would not be able to ensure our guests connectivity anymore without it. And believe me, guests who require this connectivity from us are legion.
As things stand, we are already unable to offer video connectivity to our guests who bring Macs. There are simply too many different adapter cables, and they are so easily "borrowed" by guests. We simply can't keep up.

That being said, I have been using an LG L3 E 400 phone to my satisfaction for the last half year. My budget just cannot keep up with iPhones...


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

bmovie said:


> I am a "Fancy-Pants" user, only two weeks into this and I realized my anxiety was for nothing. Oh sure a little work went into moving things over to the android but it got moved so i'm not missing anything I had on the iPhone.
> 
> Glad this thread has giving you some comfort, and as for iTunes there is an app that syncs with iTunes its called, Rocket Play, FREE on the Google Play store just grab that and folow the tutorial and you're good to go. Looks and works just like iTunes.


Wow, thanks for the tips. I certainly will. Very helpful.
-M.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

i'm Glad this thread shed some light.


----------

